# UK ladies - maternity wear



## Mary Jo

Where do you go? I am so frustrated at what I've found in the shops, went shopping today and yesterday and came back with one top and one pair of jeans (both from H&M). I've tried Next, New Look, Dorothy Perkins and M&S (which no longer seems to have maternity in the actual shops, only online). In my last pregnancy I got a few ok things from Peacocks, will have to try there as well. I don't *want* to spend a lot on stuff I'll only be in a few months but I'm getting to the point where I might consider more expensive shops. I know there's a lot of online retailers but I prefer to try clothes on (and can't be bothered with returning stuff).

Even basics like t shirts and vests just seem to look wrong. Maybe it's just me. :(


----------



## Elski

I used H&M a lot. Topshop and River Island do some nice stuff, although River Island might be a bit expensive if you're wanting to stick to a low budget... Not sure where abouts you are but if you're near a Debenhams department store, they've got some ok bits too :)


----------



## Chocciebutton

I find Evans is better than the fit of most maternity clothes.....but I am 39 so I may not be so up to date with certain fashions lol.........I cant walk in heels like I used too


----------



## Cherrybinky

sorry to crash the thread :) I got my maternity wear second hand. Dorothy perkins maternity jeans, 3 Dot Perkins t shirts, 3 lovely floaty maternity shirts and 2 dresses. Charity shops and Ebay are great if youre not bothered about new. Mine are a godsend and comfy and cheap as we wont be in them that long either :) 
X


----------



## Ruth2307

I have been looking too and the only one you haven't mentioned is Matalan. They do a very affordable maternity range.


----------



## joeyjo

I'm not over 35 but just saw this and thought I'd reply as I feel over 35 lots of the time (& hubby is)

Anyway - after trying on about 150000 pairs of uncomfy, badly fitting jeans last time I got my maternity jeasn from jojomamanbebe - they were more expensive than new look etc but under £40. They were the comfiest BY FAR and nice and plain - no silly faded patches etc Hoping they fit again this time.


----------



## Gilly74

if you shop online you can get some bargains at mamas and papas..alternatively debenhams have 25% off until tomorrow and mothercare have some offers on too.


----------



## Mary Jo

Elski said:


> I used H&M a lot. Topshop and River Island do some nice stuff, although River Island might be a bit expensive if you're wanting to stick to a low budget... Not sure where abouts you are but if you're near a Debenhams department store, they've got some ok bits too :)

thanks, I didn't know RI and Topshop did maternity! I'm in SE London and usually shop at Bluewater and Bromley. Didn't have time to try Debenhams today, but could try there again. :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Chocciebutton said:


> I find Evans is better than the fit of most maternity clothes.....but I am 39 so I may not be so up to date with certain fashions lol.........I cant walk in heels like I used too

Hmmm, never thought about Evans, I am a 10-12 pre-preg, and the sizing issue is bugging me - the stuff I got in H&M yesterday was size 16, or Large, I would get a 14 in Peacocks, but 12 in Next! Maybe I will try size 16 in Evans? thanks :flower:


----------



## Mary Jo

Cherrybinky said:


> sorry to crash the thread :) I got my maternity wear second hand. Dorothy perkins maternity jeans, 3 Dot Perkins t shirts, 3 lovely floaty maternity shirts and 2 dresses. Charity shops and Ebay are great if youre not bothered about new. Mine are a godsend and comfy and cheap as we wont be in them that long either :)
> X

I'm not at all bothered anout new, in fact I'd love to buy a bundle of clothes from eBay - my only problem is sizing because of everywhere being so different, and that I'd want to try things on first. I don't really have time to go round charity shops for maternity clothes, much as I'd like to! :lol:


----------



## Mary Jo

Ruth2307 said:


> I have been looking too and the only one you haven't mentioned is Matalan. They do a very affordable maternity range.

oooh, thanks, completely forgot about Matalan, and there is one near me. I will try there. :D

also forgot to mention the dreaded Mothercare - tried some things on there and they were worse than awful, AND way overpriced. even on the offer they have on now - buy 2 items get the 3rd free - I couldn't make myself buy anything.


----------



## Mary Jo

joeyjo said:


> I'm not over 35 but just saw this and thought I'd reply as I feel over 35 lots of the time (& hubby is)
> 
> Anyway - after trying on about 150000 pairs of uncomfy, badly fitting jeans last time I got my maternity jeasn from jojomamanbebe - they were more expensive than new look etc but under £40. They were the comfiest BY FAR and nice and plain - no silly faded patches etc Hoping they fit again this time.

thanks Jo. :D I have never tried there, though I think there's a branch at Bluewater? do you know how accurate they are for sizing?


----------



## joeyjo

Mary Jo said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> I'm not over 35 but just saw this and thought I'd reply as I feel over 35 lots of the time (& hubby is)
> 
> Anyway - after trying on about 150000 pairs of uncomfy, badly fitting jeans last time I got my maternity jeasn from jojomamanbebe - they were more expensive than new look etc but under £40. They were the comfiest BY FAR and nice and plain - no silly faded patches etc Hoping they fit again this time.
> 
> thanks Jo. :D I have never tried there, though I think there's a branch at Bluewater? do you know how accurate they are for sizing?Click to expand...

I bought a 12 which is what I am usually & they fit fine. They do free postage online too.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I noticed some nice maternity wear reduced in price on Debenhams website last night in their Summer Spectacular (ends tonight).

When I had Andrew, I bought two pairs of trousers (jeans & smart) and two tops (one longsleeve, one short) from Mothercare. The rest of my clothes I just bought really large, like cheap shirts from Asda George, tshirts etc.


----------



## LadyGecko

asos has a good maternity range and offer free returns


----------



## pip7890

I've got clothes from M&P which I wear for work. I looked in Mothercare but thought the clothes were overpriced, particularly as they look and feel cheap. I got a bag of stuff from H&M but most of it's going back because the sizing is all wrong. Littlewoods catalogue have a maternity range - i got some cargo pants and vests from there - and they also stock M&P. 

Pip x


----------



## Leeze

I've got lots of stuff from ebay - about 4 or 5 different bundles for about £15-20 each. Normally within each bundle there would be about 8-10 things and I've been really lucky as I've liked most of them. You have to be prepared to keep checking every few days though and make a guess from the photos whether they'd suit you - also always bid in the last minute or so to make sure you get the best bargain!! 

The things I've liked the best from the bundles I've got on ebay have been from Next, Mamas and Papas, Blooming Marvellous and Dorothy Perkins. I also got a nice dress from matalan for about £12!! H&M mama is quite good too xx


----------



## Fallen Angel

If you have a big Asda near you, the George maternity section is pretty good for basics hon, and as it's really cheap, you can find comfy stuff you like and buy it in all the colours :)

I haven't tried M&P, but will do now :)

Next's maternity clothes are a bit drab plus they're sizes are a bit strange. Before being pregnant I found their stuff a bit on the small size, but their maternity stuff is opposite.

It's disappointing the like of Next and M&S don't stalk more maternity stuff in store - if there's ever a time you NEED and WANT to try stuff on - it's when pregnant :rofl: muppets that they are :)


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks ladies. :) there isn't a *big* Asda near us (there is one that I've been to but have been disappointed by in the past so will steer clear) but I just looked up my nearest Mamas and Papas and found that, although it's in Orpington, which I thought was a long way, I can actually get a bus from near my flat to the shopping centre it's at, and it only takes 40 mins. I had no idea! so might take a trip out next week with Adam and investigate.

Otherwise, think it's going to have to mean some experimentation online. My husband is taking me to Matalan and Peacocks tomorrow (oh the glamour!), so we'll see.


----------



## Pixie M

Have you, or anyone else, tried the GAP maternity range? What's it like?
I haven't shopped for anything new yet, want to wait til after the 12 week scan, but I can hardly fit in my regular clothes now!


----------



## bobblebot

Personally i hate the range of maternity clothes there is, boring, boring, ill fitting and so expensive.

I'm 32 week and all i've bought is one maternity jumper dress that can be worn alone or with jeans, quite thin knit so works in cold and warm weather, was in ale halfprice at mothercare, a pair of maternity jeans again halfprice at mc and a pair of work pants again in sale.

When the weather nice i wear my maxi dresses that are loose or stretchy material and if coldmy maternity jeans and my normal tops that are stretchy and long enough to just cover jeans with belly band on.

I refuse to spend money on clothes that will hardly wear when i can wear clothes that i will still be able to wear after.


----------



## eva2010

I was happy to find that matalan do a maternity range near me (east london) but most of the range seems to be in black and white or styles that I just don't like. I've picked a few things up in H and M but otherwise it's been quite difficult to get stuff that's affordable and that suits me. 

I don't mind used clothes and luckily have a retired mum who loves to go to car boot sales and charity shops so she has found most of my maternity wear - is there a willing relative who can keep an eye open for bargains for you? I've stopped looking for things now as I'm 39 weeks and I'm living in size 14-16 tops and loose trousers (that I think were originally pj bottoms from primark - but no one's noticed that yet!)


----------



## Mary Jo

well, I went to Matalan today, and they don't stock maternity wear in my local branch. :hissy: So tried the Mothercare next door and to my great surprise they have a whole load of stuff that they didn't have in the Bluewater branch, quite nice (though not cheap). So I got a top and a shirt. Don't understand why Lewisham Mothercare would have much much nicer clothing than the Bluewater branch, would have assumed it'd be the other way round. Weird.


----------



## Chocciebutton

I am a size 16 pre pregnancy and I am currently wearing a size 20 Evans top and it looks fine! I have also got a couple of bits off of ebay......sometimes there just isnt anything on there though


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Im going to buy my jeans from ebay,ive noticed theyve got some new"Next" ones on there. Maybe you could try them on instore and then buy them online? :)


----------



## rowena

Hi 
Have you been to any NCT nearly new sales (check their website for dates) I LOVE them. I got loads of stuff really cheap 
I also got some nice stuff from the factory M&P shop. 
Good luck x


----------



## Fallen Angel

Just looking online at New Look just now and they have a decent maternity range, full of nice summery stuff too :happydance:


----------



## sparkler1971

Asda do a maternity range at a reasonable price.


----------



## pip7890

Went into our local Matalan to have a look at their maternity range (it was one rail and one carousel) to find them gone. I asked where they had put them and told it's been pulled as it didn't sell. 

Pip x


----------



## Cleobaby

thanks, I didn't know RI and Topshop did maternity! I'm in SE London and usually shop at Bluewater and Bromley. Didn't have time to try Debenhams today, but could try there again. :)[/QUOTE]

Did you find anything in bluewater? I was bit disappointed with mothercare there, any other shops you can recommend there? I found some nice bits in gap maternity.


----------



## Mary Jo

All I got from Bluewater was a few bits from H&M. Their maternity dept is ok, but the sizing is totally bizarre.

Mothercare at Bluewater was absolutely rubbish. I ended up buying some stuff at Lewisham's branch, they stocked totally different things. I was disappointed by Bluewater in general, though I didn't try Debenhams or House of Fraser (not sure if HofF does maternity). I was extremely disappointed by the lack of selection at Next, and the absence of anything in M&S!


----------



## glaciergirl

I have quite a few bits from GAP Maternity - mostly all bought in the sale apart from smart trousers and a smart dress. Their sizes are true and quality and fit is excellent. The sale is excellent, I got a pair of white cotton trousers reduced from £35 to £10 (although I had to take them up on my sewing machine!). H&M ok, but very casual stuff and cheapish fabrics -- you're right, the sizes are on the small size. I just ordered some tops and a denim skirt from M&P sale so hopefully they will be OK. All I need now to get me through to Oct are some of the M&P nursing tops which look smart over trousers for work. 

I bought a pack of bump bands from Next which are fab - and currently wearing under my stretchy normal tops at home and work. However it makes me feel self concious as they are getting tight now and everybody just stares at the bump at work and in meetings (lol!) - so can't wait to get the M&P drapey tops when they are back in stock. 

Swimming costume - Topshop maternity does a lovely blue and white stripey all in one - highly recommend and great to swim in. 

All in all- its taken a massive effort and shopping around to build a decent work and home wardrobe. I guess I have spent about £150 - £200. 

xx


----------



## BabyBoo36

I got most of mine from Debenhams, with a few bits from New Look, including 2 pairs of "non maternity" trousers which have a big stretchy band which fits under bump. I find Mothercare too expensive and poor quality.

A word of warning over Debenhams thou - I bought 2 pairs of jeans with a bump band attached - 1 pair are fab, although a little large, the 2nd pair, I've already had to sew the bump band back on twice! Now I've only got 3 weeks left, I'm finding it much more comfortable to be in leggings and long tops!! xx


----------

